# Brush Bandit Model 90 manuals needed



## bass_on_tap (Mar 7, 2010)

Just bought a used Brush Bandit Model 90 with a replacement ford engine and I need some documentation on the rest of the chipper. Owners manual, service/maintanance guide etc. Hope to find out more about maintaining this unit. Thanks.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 10, 2010)

Give Bandit Industries a call. Any dealings I've had with them regarding my "used" bandit chipper, they have been more than helpful.

http://www.banditchippers.com/


----------

